# Centre cockpits - Moody 425/40 vs Sunbeam 39



## steve.garlick (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm in the market for a centre cockpit boat (around 150K) and I've been looking closely at Moody's (422/425/42) and Sunbeams(39). I plan to buy the boat in the Med and slowly sail it back to Australia, so I'm looking for a competent ocean crossing boat.

Does anyone have experience of these models, and could comment on their suitability? Sunbeams are hard to find information about. Any others I should look at (given a Med purchase point).

Thanks,

steve


----------



## winckyst (Apr 30, 2011)

hi steve
i'm Sharon from Israel- into the same issue right now.i'm between the moody 425 (looks more right than the 422 in the aft)& moody 44 and Amel 46 (year 1988-1994 150k).and for the sunbeam 39: it's like the Mazda 3 vs Volvo....got it?


----------



## steve.garlick (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Sharon,

Do you mean that the Sunbeam has a higher build quality than the Moody's? More luxury?

My problem is that there are very few of these boats in Australia so viewing them and getting sea time on them is very difficult. I saw the Sunbeams while chartering in Turkey, was pretty impressed just with their "look and feel", but I'm chasing more objective views.

What have you arrived at so far?

Steve


----------



## winckyst (Apr 30, 2011)

steve.garlick said:


> Hi Sharon,
> 
> Do you mean that the Sunbeam has a higher build quality than the Moody's? More luxury?
> 
> ...


I mean it may looks better but moodies and Amel and Nauticats are much much more stronger-higher quality then the suneam.check the HR 42 AND oYSTER 435....THEY ARE THE BEST YOU CAN FIND FOR YOUR PLANES
i'm going for a boat tour in 2 weeks in spain-france and portugal to check some of those boats.


----------



## steve.garlick (Oct 29, 2011)

Why do you say the Moody's & Amel's are stronger?

Just wondering on what grounds you are making that comparison? Hull scantlings, rigging sizes??

Regards,

Steve


----------



## winckyst (Apr 30, 2011)

hi steve
can we talk via "normal" mail?
mine is: [email protected]
Sharon


----------



## ChristinaM (Aug 18, 2011)

We're having a 1987 Moody 376 surveyed tomorrow. The closest contender was a Westerly Oceanquest (35') but it was just too beamy and the head layout was odd.

If we'd been looking for something a bit bigger, we'd have included a Westerly Oceanlord (41') on the list. From what I've read, Westerly and Moody tended to have very similar designs and construction. There seem to have been 2 different layouts of the Oceanlord aft cabin: one with a center-line berth and the other with the berth across the aft end of the cabin.

Wish I could comment on the other Moody model but I've only been on a 419. There are just very few Moody's over here. We didn't find any other real centre cockpit contenders in the 35-38' range but there are more common in Europe, so we just may not be aware of them.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

I was on a Moody 2002 42 center cockpit the other day. Was very suprised by the narrowness of the door frames and also the headroom.

Build was great...but headroom in the rear was nt good.

Dave


----------

